# Loans in Dubai



## nimz (Feb 17, 2013)

Guys, I am currently getting a gross salary of 8,000dhs and I have been working for my employer for 1 year 9 months. I would like to know if I will stand a chance to get a personal loan of 60,000dhs. I am of African origin.

Please recommend on which banks to approach. I currently bank with Emirates NBD and my company is not on the list of approved companies.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Can be difficult if you aren't a customer of a bank, as they usually like to have your salary transferred to whoever you take the loan with. I think for most banks, you just scrap by with the minimum salary requirement.

You usually need either a salary transfer certificate or a salary letter, stating how much you earn, and sometimes 2 or 3 months bank statements.

So are you saying NBD won't give you the loan?


----------



## nimz (Feb 17, 2013)

I have never approached them but I was checking their website and it says "employer should be on bank;s list of approved employers", and I have checked with our finance department and they advised me that our company is not registered. Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just because your company isn't on the list of approved companies, doesn't mean to say they won't give you a loan.

I'm not sure what criteria they use to approve companies to be honest.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm fairly certain Emiratesnbd gives loans if you don't have an account with them. the conditions would probably be a bit more stringent. Not sure if they will give you a loan with your salary range though. Call them up or visit a branch. It wouldn't hurt to check. Alternatively, what about the bank your salary is already transferred to? Or ask your company which banks they are listed with.


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

If you are borrowing 60k, your repayments are going to be in excess of 1,400 per month - assuming 48 months and a rate of 6.66%

If you're earning 8k a month that a big slice. As mentioned already you might not be able to borrow as much as you would like.


----------

